# Cass County Legislative Forum



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Cass County area sportspersons, please join us on the evening of Tuesday, October 5th for an issues forum with area legislators and legislative candidates. This is your chance to discuss outdoors issues in person with candidates and those who will represent you during the next legislative session. A similar event was held prior to the '02 elections and the '03 session, and proved to be very informative and productive. The following letter was sent to all 36 area candidates and standing members, and contains the details for the forum. Hope to see you on the 5th.

*********************

Dear Standing Members, Incumbents and Challengers for North Dakota Senate and House District Numbers 11, 13, 21, 22, 27, 41, 44, 45 and 46:

You are cordially invited to attend a legislative sportspersons forum on Tuesday, October 5th, 2004, from 7:00 pm to 8:30 pm, at the Wild Rice Bar, in Wild Rice, North Dakota, located just a few miles south of Fargo. This forum is being sponsored by Nodakoutdoors.com and hosted by several Fargo/West Fargo area residents who have been active in sportspersons issues affecting North Dakota residents the past several years. We expect sportspersons from each of the respective districts will attend.

At the forum, agenda items for the 2005 session will be presented. The format will be informal, and legislators and sportspersons will be encouraged to ask questions and discuss issues during the presentation.

As in 2002, we are asking legislators and candidates to complete a questionnaire concerning certain major legislative initiatives for 2005. Please find enclosed a copy of the questionnaire. The questionnaires are not designed to pin persons down to positions on detailed bill forms, but rather to gain a general understanding of a person's general position on broad issues. We know some of you do not like to complete such questionnaires, and we understand that. If you'd rather provide some written commentary for your positions and beliefs on ND outdoors issues, that's fine too. Ultimately, your responses are designed to help sportspersons, as voters, understand candidates' positions and help sportspersons understand where there are opportunities for further dialogue with legislators who are not running this Fall. The results of your positions will be made available to sportsperson groups and other sportspersons and published on one or more websites.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Dan,
Anything I can do to help you out with this?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

j,

Thanks for the offer. For now, just spread the word. Afterwards, there'll be some follow up items where help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Dan, thanks to you and the Fargo sportspersons for setting this forum in place. More are needed around the state. Personal involvement by hunters will make the difference. Nobody else can do it. As Dan demonstrates here it does not have to be a wildlife club making the effort. Just good people standing up.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Minot......calling Minot.........

Most of the leg work is or will be done, including outlines and handouts. Just need someone to grab the reigns. 'Nuf Minotians on the site to form a critical mass to build off of. PM me if one of you guys can do it. Four very important districts up that way!


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

2002 was a great meeting.We had a good turn out and had alot of good Q's.I think this year will be even better. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Dan, most will know where the meeting is going to be held, however, could you post the driving directions for everyone, exit off I-29, miles south on 81 etc.

Thanks


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for posting guys, I love staying caught up while here in the cities!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

While I don't think you're a real Cass County sportsperson unless you've had a Rice burger or two, and thus should be able to find the place with your eyes closed, here goes: I29 South to Exit 56 (for reference, 52nd Ave S. is exit 60); then East about a mile and a half; tucked in a little off the road on the North side. If you hit 81, you've gone too far East by a half mile - turn around and take your first right. From 81 Southbound, there is a sign for the bar directing you to turn right, one mile South of where 81 crosses the Wild Rice River.

I'll take this opportunity at a little cut and paste from yesterday too:

Guys, if we're going to get this thing handled, there are just going to be times when you must fill a seat and ask questions and make calls/emails to your legislators. Those individuals who have been active these last several years can only help organize the process to make your involvement easier and more productive. The various sportspersons groups in the state play a very important role in the process, but an annual dues check must be in addition to and not a substiute for personal involvement.

If maintaining the quality ND outdoors experience YOU expect is important to YOU, YOU must get off YOUR rear, grab an oar and start pulling. We're ALL busy and ALL have 100 other things WE need to or would rather be doing. This isn't about busy schedules or missing planned hunts today, it's about the state of ND hunting for YOU and YOUR kids down the road. If it's only important enough to b#tch about, then please save your comments for your buddies in the blind/field. If it's more important than that, then YOU need to participate.

Hope to see you all Tuesday night!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I thought this could use a bump....who all is going?????


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I will be there I am going to bring some guys from work also.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I'll be there!


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Fantasy football, fantasy baseball, who is for Fantasy Hunting? If you are not willing to act it may be all that you have access to. If you can make it go! Go for the guys that can't but want to! I live in Minot and would give anything to go except for my job I geuss? Stand up you do have a voice! Who in the Minot area wants a forum?

TC


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

tc, run the "memberlist" and you will find some Minot contacts. Am sending you additional names. Some Minot legislators had a dismal showing on the legislative scorecard. They were not brought up to speed by Minot sportsmen. Now is the time. You Minot boys have to do it, no choice.

Fargo boys: Please give us a report on the legislator forum.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

OK Dick, my unofficial account is:

Dan talked. Everyone listened politely. The guy with the fat fingers who screwed everything up last session with a bad vote left early. Dan's proposals were quite modest.

The only weird moment was when a lady voiced the opinion that G/O's were just trying to make their own economic development - much as it was stated by some at the hearings last session - what's wrong with that? No one assaulted her, but her question made it clear that: 1) she was primed, 2) this is something we'll hear a lot, 3) I probably wouldn't vote for her (no idea who she was).

Overall, it hopefully educated a lot of potential legislators about the essential issues. That's a good thing.

M.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the updates all!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I found it very informative and well presented, Good Job Dan! 
I thought that we answered the economic development question with a variety of responses, She said she has not talked with the other side (O/G's) but she was obviously primed by someone, Dan explained the economics of hunters on 100,000 acres of land O/G vs. Freelance.

I am still amazed that people do not fully understand the Freelance Hunting Concept. one of her statements was "so you, ND residents do not pay outfitters to hunt" I think she was puzzled by that. Kevin stressed the importance to the Legislators to ask questions, get the other side of the story, I thought that was one of the key points made.

Prior to the meeting we visited with one of the senior legislators and pointed out the lack of PLOTS land in the prime habitat areas from the new plots book. when we looked at Devils Lake area he said I see what you mean.

Anyway the seeds have been planted they need special care to mature, I hope Dan posts the critical points of his presentation so others know what direction to head. I challenge all of you to get involved, it is worth the fight!!!

Have a good one!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have to apologize for not being there after pimping this meeting. I came home from work to a sick wife and kid and another kid that needed help with her homework. I wish I could have been there. Who was the legislator that was talking about G/O and economic development???


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I commend Dan on a job well done last night.

Maybe those who stuck around later than I got a better feel from the candidates what they thought, but I was a bit concerned about the lack of interaction or reaction from them last night. MRN- as for the lady who was asking the questions as they pertained to the relationship between g/o and economic development, at least she asked. Like you said, no one assaulted her and I think some of the strongest messages of the night were gleaned from those answers (not to mention the answers to some of the softball questions you floated over homeplate for Dan :wink: ).

For the gentleman who chatted with the candidates last night, what was their reaction?

Also, it was good meeting alot of you guys, including Dan, Bob, and jhegg.

Next steps?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Thanks for attending guys. I had to go to a job training thing last night otherwise I would have gone. Trying to find a job in this state is no picnic.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for the update fellas, you have some dandy legislators down there on both sides. BCWF is coming up on the 13th. Have heard back from 7 of 8 in our two districts and they are pretty much on board.

The other night a call came from a candidate from another district who has just tuned into Nodak. He took some of us to task, gently, for endorseing and the forums. I asked him about NRA and NDEA endorsements and he said he understood. Around 20% of the people voted last time---miserable showing, and yet the sportsmen are chided for being engaged. :-? Right now our boys are fighting in Iraq to allow those folks to participate in government--------don't we have the right and obligation to do the same? Again, thanks to all the sportsmen around the state for these forums. You're getting some ink!

Just need to fire up Minot. Any ideas?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks to those who showed up last night and those who have offered to do more. There's some follow up stuff that needs to get done and I'd like to get the ball rolling before starting my prairie adventure this weekend. I know this is short notice, but can anyone who would like to pitch in make lunch at Peppers tomorrow? Post up if you can so I know if it's going to happen.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Dan I'll be there.
Noon?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Noon it is. Who else?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Dan, I think I can make it.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm game.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I'll be your huckleberry.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I will try and be there at noon!!!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I also Dan had conflict with my daughters volleyball games and the meeting. WIll make this.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Just to clarify....Lunch is on Thursday right.?? Monte said he was going tommorrow, he was just probably trying to get out of buying!!!! :wink: :withstupid:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

See you guys today at noon at Peppers.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Great work fellas. If you know of anyone in my area (Bismarck) that needs a hand please have them get ahold of me or give me their name and I will contact them!


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

For the Cass County legislative forum we sent out a questionnaire to all
incumbents and candidates. The questionnaire listed our agenda for this session
and if we could count on their support. Of the nine districts in Cass County
only three districts are running for election. District 22, 44, and 46. Here are
the results of responses in these three Districts.

The following are incumbents who graded an A or B on the legislative score card
last session and who have given their support to this sessions agenda items.

Tom Fischer District 46
Jim Kasper 46

The following are incumbents that scored an A or B that did not fill out
questionaire but are expected to support this sessions agenda items.

Kathy Hawken District 46
Tim Flakoll 44
Vonnie Pietsch 22
Gary Lee 22

Incumbents that did not receive an A or B last session and canididates that have
given their support to this sessions agenda items.

Don Clark District 44
Eric Monson 44
Blair Thoreson 44
Cheryl Bergian 44
Wesley Belter 22
Doris Anderson 22
Diane Briggs 46

Incumbents or canididates that did not respond to questionnaire

Ryan P. O'Keefe District 46
Gini Duval 46
Michael Jenkins 44
Barb Olive 22


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Vote!


----------

